# Another guy with a cam question



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been putting off asking about my cam choice, so here it goes. I haven't heard anyone ask about the Lunati Bracket Master II. The engine is the original YS 400, .030 over, stock crank .010/.010 under, stock rods reworked, forged flat top pistons with valve reliefs. The heads are also original 62 castings, ported/polished/gasket matched, hardened valve seats, comp cams 1.52 roller tip rockers. Intake is an Edelbrock Performer RPM, ported/gasket matched. Carb is Edelbrock 750. I have a switch-pitch stall in the original Th400, 1800-3000 RPM. The original rear has an Auburn posi carrier with 3.90 gears. The cam has adv. duration of 292*/292*, .490/.490 lift, LSA 110*. the RPM range matches the intake at 1800-6000, and the 3000 stall will put the engine right in the middle when it flashes. DA GOAT will see 95% street, 5% strip, and I know I will have to run 100+ octane gas with the compression around 11:1. Any thoughts?


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

My thoughts...... that gasoline sounds damn expensive........ Me = 67 tempest with low compression heads and Comp-Cams latest & greatest camshaft for a 400, I will never race it but it should be a fun driver, your combo sounds good, It is all a matter of what you are after....... I'm sure some of the pros will chime in and give you some pointers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would talk to the tech dept. at Comp Cams....run your engine specs, and trive line set up past them...ask for a recommendation. Pontiacs LOVE to have the 'right' cam. Also IMHO...3.90 rears are a bit steep for 955 street use. You might want to consider 3.55 rears BEFORE buying the cam....just sayin', ERIC:cheers


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my current setup, I bought the cam and the switch-pitch setup three or four years ago when started the restoration and took the engine apart to freshen it up and repaint it. The rest has been done a little at a time in the 15 years I have owned the car. My plan is to fire up the engine and break the cam in, in about a month or so. I already have prepared for no vacuum at idle by converting my hideaway headlight to electric and adding hydroboost.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool....I am running a hydroboost also, bought my set -up from TALLON HYDRAULICS....when are you gonna fire it up?? Eric


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

At the moment I am plumbing my remote oil filter and oil cooler. When I used to work in fleet maintenance, we had some big trucks that had oil coolers on them. Those things remove alot of heat from the engine. I am also making a framework to mount electric cooling fans and shroud from a furd windstar to my radiator. They are the same size as the stock GTO rad. After that is done, I need to custom fit the plug wires, rebuild the carb, run the fuel line from the regulator to the carb and a little wiring and some gaskets. I should have it runnin in a few weeks to break in the cam.
I went to Youtube and checked out some vids of cars with the same cam I have, although they were chebbies and furds they did sound GOOD!!


----------

